# After first weekend games, what is your NEW final four?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i know SUnday games are not over yet, but what is your new final four after first weekend games?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

My final 4 are still intact...

LSU, Gonzaga, North Carolina, Ohio State


although after yesterday's game by Duke I regret picking LSU over them...


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

HAWK23 said:


> My final 4 are still intact...
> 
> LSU, Gonzaga, North Carolina, Ohio State
> 
> ...


don't fret, tyrus thomas and glen davis can handle themselves too


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

My final four is still alive: Duke, Uconn, Gonzaga, Florida..It's just the rest of my bracket that's ****ed up


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My Final Four is still around too:

Duke
Memphis
Boston College
UCONN

UCONN is scaring me though but there isnt anyone else left in that region that Im to worried about.

Florida could be the team out of the Minneapolis region I think now...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Final Four is still alive. 

Memphis vs. Duke, UConn vs. Boston College/Villanova (I picked both teams in the brackets)

However watching Georgetown, man that Florida/GT matchup (if the Hoyas hang on) could be special.

If both teams return their bigs next year, they're top 6 teams along with UNC, OSU and UCLA (and Kansas).


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I had Duke, Pitt, UConn, and BC.

But since Pitt is gone I have Memphis taking that division now. That bracket just isn't scary enough to know them out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas, memphis, uconn, nova/florida


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I lost Ohio State today.

Going with the theme of the thread...Memphis (revised over UCLA), Texas (I still believe in LSU over Duke), UConn and Florida.

Now let's see who I jinx.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

mine is still around

uCLA, UCONN, DUke, BC


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I've still got mine: LSU, Memphis, Connecticut, and Boston College.

Duke better watch out on Thursday against LSU. The Tigers' bigs are going to be very tough on Shelden Williams and Duke's freshmen and other role players will have a hard time scoring and contributing as well. 

The Blue Devils will end up relying solely on Redick and that will likely not be enough to beat a tough LSU team.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Mine was: Duke, Kansas, UConn, Villanova

Now: Duke, UCLA, UConn, Florida


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Mine's still intact.

Texas, UConn, Nova, Memphis.

I like LSU to beat Duke and lose to UT...I like Zags to beat UCLA and lose to Memphis...UConn I'm not sweating too much...I like Nova to beat BC and then beat Georgetown in the Elite 8.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jworth said:


> I've still got mine: LSU, Memphis, Connecticut, and Boston College.
> 
> Duke better watch out on Thursday against LSU. The Tigers' bigs are going to be very tough on Shelden Williams and Duke's freshmen and other role players will have a hard time scoring and contributing as well.
> 
> The Blue Devils will end up relying solely on Redick and that will likely not be enough to beat a tough LSU team.



:gopray:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My final four of Texas, Gonzaga, Connecticut, and Villanova is still in tact. 

If I had to go bold and revise my predictions at all it'd prolly be...

LSU, Gonzaga, Connecticut, and Villanova


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Mine is still going strong: Duke, UCLA, UConn, Villanova.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I have all my final 4 left. Memphis-Texas, Uconn-Nova. With Texas-Uconn Final. Uconn winning it all.

I have 13 of the sweet 16 left. I filled out those 5 brackets for espn but my first bracket was the one I used my initial thoughts and instincts on.

http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/entry?entryID=624532


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Mine is Duke, BC, UConn, Memphis. If I had to change I would switch BC with Villanova, and Memphis with UCLA.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Gonzaga - UCLA is going to be a great game


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine hasnt changed yet: [Texas, Boston College, UConn, UCLA.]


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> :gopray:


I am telling you this works. I was seriously praying on that last possession for LSU, and Darrell Mitchell came through with the answer.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jworth said:


> I am telling you this works. I was seriously praying on that last possession for LSU, and Darrell Mitchell came through with the answer.


DMitch has done that so much over his career for LSU I wasn't really nervous at all. I was just waiting to see if he would take it or if they would give it to Glen Davis for the tie.

Darrel has some bad shot selection sometimes but when the game is on the line its all good...


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

mines also still in tact with having 7/8 elite 8 team just missing out on unc

final four: duke, ucla, uconn, bc

finals: uconn over duke


----------

